# Holy cheese. I told my crush I like him.



## crescentmoon (May 12, 2015)

*Update*, I've made a recent update in the comment section. It's not fantastic news guys, but could always be worse. Not sure what to do right now. I'm definitely not running after this guy. Thanks for all your input and if anyone want's to talk always feel free to send me a PM!

I told my two year crush that I like them, basically. He used to go to my College and he stared at me all the time... when I used to take the same classes as him he started sitting next to me too, and I used to just think, "oh, he's not interested in me - he's just wanting to sit next to a different girl", or something like that. But the staring went on for a few months and it was all the time... and the way he looked at me was too intense and with me being more socially anxious in the past, I'd get very embarrassed, not look back and pretend he didn't exist. I wanted him to stare at me and know that I'd like him back without staring. After trying to say hello to him in person I realized he was just as shy as I am and didn't know how to handle it. So we were both really awkward around each other for those few month's when he was at my College, and it ended up where we'd avoid (well, I'd avoid him) and he left my College after that. I don't really know what happened but a year later I contacted him (of course, through facebook) and since then we've had conversations here and there, but he's always been hot and cold with me and I can never tell unless if I'm with him in person if he likes me or not. And even then... I've always felt bad because my anxiety got the best of me and I just haven't been honest about my feelings. He's the first person I've ever properly liked and I'm just sort of dying right now. It's weird as well because I think I'm more anxious with the fact that I actually just did this. And through Facebook... which is the worst. I'd much rather do it in person but I've tried that before and he said no to meeting up in person (he didn't know I liked him at the time), because, plot-twist: he's socially anxious too. Even worse than me from what I found out! So that's that. I have no idea how it's going to turn out and I'd assume not many of you would be interested in this, but I'll leave the question of:

Have you ever asked your crush/past crush out? If so, how did it go?

If you've done so in the past, do you think you could do it again? How did it make you feel?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh oh oh, so this is completely fresh? You haven't heard a reply yet? Good job, anyhow(whatever happens)!


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

you have guts


----------



## jimmynickels (Sep 17, 2010)

your have more balls than me. good luck


----------



## crescentmoon (May 12, 2015)

He said yes and we're meeting up sometime soon! Very happy result!


----------



## crescentmoon (May 12, 2015)

probably offline said:


> Oh oh oh, so this is completely fresh? You haven't heard a reply yet? Good job, anyhow(whatever happens)!


Thank you! He replied and we're meeting up soon


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Aw :*)


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

*Nice going OP!*










This is such amazing news! I only wish the best for you in the future if this works out. :clap

I've done the same thing in the past and yes, speaking from experience, you have some rather large balls in order to pull something like that off. It only takes one little shred of confidence to make something amazing, right?

I hope he replies in the near future! I know how painful the wait must be. When I told my crush she didn't reply for like four hours and I was thinking to myself "Holy crap what did I do? Did I really just do that? What is wrong with me?!"

Don't let the negative thoughts overwhelm you! This is such a positive thing! And knowing that you both have SA, you seem like a perfect match almost! Mine didn't work out in the end but your situation seems 10x more hopeful than mine from the _start.

_Could I do it again? No, probably not. Telling my crush (whom I've crushed on for nearly four years at that point) took every little ounce of courage that I've built up in my entire life. Now I'm all depleted, if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

I almost feel the jitters through the screen~ (the good kind)


----------



## yume (Jul 4, 2015)

That's amazing.  I could never ask anyone out... Just the idea is terrifying


----------



## crescentmoon (May 12, 2015)

iCod said:


> *Nice going OP!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! He actually replied and we're supposed to be meeting in the future. I hope he doesn't pull out, I really like him and even though I think it'll be difficult at first I want to make a big effort.

To be fair I think I saw your post not too long ago, about how you confessed to a girl? Which yes, is amazing in itself! It is an amazing feeling and I'm not anxious at all now. I'm very content personally. I'm really sorry it didn't work out for you though... but hey, as you said, you actually did it and that takes some serious balls! And to be fair I don't know if we'll work out at all. I'm very open about my feelings and when I talk to him online I feel as though he's not that interested, though when in person he seems more interested so I guess it's not terrible. I'm really unsure about the situation overall, but I just want to go out with him as friends as see how it goes for now. It's something at least because we couldn't even say hello to each other before!

Ah, I know what you're saying. Four years? Seriously. Long time to crush on someone. That really sucks. I hope that energy may come back for someone who's more worth it in the future though. You deserve a good person!

And in terms of waiting for that reply, I think it only took him an hour - though in that time I was dying in the process. I came off the Laptop and walked all over the place. Sort of helped, haha.


----------



## Dan1987 (May 26, 2015)

Cute, congrats!


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice work, hope for the best between you and him. I could never ask my crush out, but who knows. Besides I'm now in college and she is still in high school, so this fall it's all new, just hope I can talk to plenty before everyone gets their friends and into relationships, leaving me with no one.


----------



## crescentmoon (May 12, 2015)

Penguinfan said:


> Nice work, hope for the best between you and him. I could never ask my crush out, but who knows. Besides I'm now in college and she is still in high school, so this fall it's all new, just hope I can talk to plenty before everyone gets their friends and into relationships, leaving me with no one.


Thanks so much!

And hey, you never know. Me and my crush are both shy, and I still impulsively (no idea where it came from) took the plunge and was just honest. You never know what might happen.

Also, I was exactly in the same boat as you two years ago. I really send my best wishes to you for when starting College. Just be your wonderful self and people will eventually come to you.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey congrats, OP. I hope it leads to good things! : D

As for me and my crushes, no, I've never told them I've liked them, lol. My social anxiety is pretty debilitating so I hardly speak to people at school as it is. People I crush on are usually people that likely don't pay any attention to me. Oh and they're usually guys, so there's that. It almost goes without saying that I'd also be extremely anxious to tell anybody I had a crush on, that I have a crush on them.


----------



## crescentmoon (May 12, 2015)

*UPDATE*

Okay, so a little update: The guy doesn't actually seem interested, _at all_. I thought a lot of him all this time and it turns out he's just more bothered about himself than anyone else, and is happy to lead people on aslong as it feeds his ego. At least, that's a very big impression I'm getting of him right now. Perhaps I'm looking at the situation in too much of a black-and-white way, you know? One minute I'm wearing rose-tinted glasses and the next it feels as though I'm seeing everything for how it is, and how I want it to be in my head. I'm aware when I'm around him he seem's very socially anxious, and I haven't took that out of the equation - but, he does have a lot of friends, seem's more interested in having girl's swoon over him and not giving them the time of day back, and is obsessed with posting pictures of himself on Facebook. Not that it's an issue, but I've noticed if people don't automatically like his stuff, he just delete's it. Which I think is a bit odd. And I totally understand how just because someone has friends and Facebook, it doesn't mean they can't be socially anxious. I don't know, it just seem's all a bit up in the air to me. And he's not approachable online or in person either. It's really hard to know where I stand and that's initially what I asked in the first place - while also asking if he wanted to meet up sometime. Everything's sort of changed and now I feel like I deserve someone who's on the same wave-length as me emotionally, and will actually make an effort to be _friends_ with me, let alone anything else. I'm doing all the running here, and from a quote my mother always tell's me, "good relationships are surprisingly easy" (in terms of communication wise - which in this case, there is 0 communication going on.) Besides, I'm only 18 and god dammit, now I just feel like getting on with **** instead of caring for someone else so much. I'm up for still meeting but... I'm really not bothered myself now. This guy is not trying at all. Why should I? I could really use a bit of advice right now if possible... best wishes guys!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Congratz OP, I bet you were super nervous when you were about to tell him. I would definitely be super nervous. 

Maybe he is just very shy and has bad anxiety and probably has never had a girlfriend before. For some people who are very shy, they tend to avoid things that causes them a lot of anxiety such as talking to a girl they like or going on a date with them. Like me for instance, I tried Tinder and I was talking to this girl but I backed out because I was too scared when she seemed interested in meeting up. He could be going through the same thing. It's funny though because I say I want a girlfriend but the few times a girl does show interest, I become too shy or uninterested. So i'm not really going to complain anymore until I become not so shy.

Also he may not just be that into you. He's a shy guy and was probably flattered when a girl showed interest in him but he isn't interested in you for whatever reason. 

Sometimes it's hard to tell whether a guy likes you back. Many guys will be friendly to you even if they're not into you. One way to tell if a guy likes you is if he is starting to sense that you have feelings for him and he doesn't like you back, he will begin to back off and become more distant. The same thing can be said for girls as well.


----------



## tooljunkie (May 31, 2014)

xxDark Horse said:


> Congratz OP, I bet you were super nervous when you were about to tell him. I would definitely be super nervous.
> 
> Maybe he is just very shy and has bad anxiety and probably has never had a girlfriend before. For some people who are very shy, they tend to avoid things that causes them a lot of anxiety such as talking to a girl they like or going on a date with them. Like me for instance, I tried Tinder and I was talking to this girl but I backed out because I was too scared when she seemed interested in meeting up. He could be going through the same thing. It's funny though because I say I want a girlfriend but the few times a girl does show interest, I become too shy or uninterested. So i'm not really going to complain anymore until I become not so shy.
> 
> ...


Great advice.


----------

